# Havanese & Maltese owners



## Lau (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi

I was just wondering if there are any owners on this forum who have maltese and havanese? I'm trying to decide between the two breeds.

The feedback I'm getting from Havanese forums is that there is quite a personality difference between the two. Can anyone comment?

In terms of looks/size the maltese is perfect for me. I live in the city and don't drive, so a small dog I can take on public transport is ideal.

However, I'm getting the impression that (the larger) Havanese are more laid back, calmer dogs. Excessive barking and boisterousness could be a problem for me (and the neighbours). Are maltese more rambunctious than Havanese?

Oh and how are Maltese with cats? I have one. Could there be a clash? Apparantly Havanese are good with cats.

Any comments would be gratefully received. 
Thanks, 
Laura


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think you can go wrong. They are both beautiful toy breeds. We had a beautiful rescue boy that was a Havanese (we got him through Maltese rescue). :wub: 

I personally am attracted to the elegance of the Maltese breed. I also think that with Maltese you get a more consistent look. Havanese come in so many different colors and the variety in the face expression seems significant. To me some are much nicer looking than others. As for size, my Havanese was about 8 pounds the same as my first Maltese. But that is small for a Havanese and big for a Maltese. So yes they are usually a bit larger. 

As for personality, Havanese have a reputation for being clownish.They like to do things that make you laugh. My Havanese was a lovebug. He fit in well with our Maltese, but did have a slightly more independent streak. He was a companion dog and like the Maltese loved to cuddle and be with his humans, but he tended to want to investigate things for himself a little more. My Havanese was more likely to bark at the neighbors dogs. One of his favorite past-times was running along the fence line doing that. I personally do not think Havanese are less barky than Malts. That certainly wasn't my experience. My Havanese, in fact, made my Maltese more barky. LOL.  Both breeds are more laid back than say Yorkies. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Star had a Best Bud that was a cat - so there isn't an issue there. At 12-13# he was also twice the size he should have been (my fault for feeeding him hormone layden chicken). As for barking, he was trained NOT to - Malts are very smart.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Lau @ Apr 24 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767511


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering if there are any owners on this forum who have maltese and havanese? I'm trying to decide between the two breeds.
> 
> ...


Here’s what I know about malts.

As for being laid back, my four pound malt would run alongside with me for blocks without stopping, but she gets plenty of exercise running around my house. She also loves to sit on the couch with me and watch tv. LOL Maltese are most loving dogs you will ever meet. They are just like babies, are one of the most human-like dog breeds. They are also very opinionated! They love people and from what I've read the forum, many malts don't care too much about other dogs. 
The malts I know aren't barkers, except maybe when the door bell rings...but what dog doesn't bark then?

Havanese are big boned, more sturdy. Maltese are tiny. Less than 7 pounds. They are very delicate and although they love kids, are not recommended to be with children unsupervised. They have very fragile, tiny bones. I have read soooo many stories where children have accidently dropped a maltese and the poor dog suffered broken bones, brain damage and even death. 
Because of their tiny size, it also makes them very portable. I love just hopping in a car and running errands with my malt Gigi. Most places don't mind, because she is in a little bag. She goes on all our vacations whether road trips, plane trips, ect. She a great travel companion. 
Maltese are also very intelligent. Malts also look great dressed up in bows and outfits. :wub2:
Maltese should NEVER be outside in the yard alone for any time periods. If they are not food for other larger animals like coyotes and hawks and even larger dogs, they can be stolen by greedy people b/c maltese puppies are really expensive. 
Maltese don't do well home alone for many hours in general. They are bred to be companions! And Maltese puppies, under any circumstances , cannot be left home alone at all for more than an hour! Because they are so tiny as puppy, they can suffer hypoglycephemia(low blood sugar) really fast. This is also with any small dogs that will be 7 pounds or under full grown. 

Did you watch the Greatest American Dog show last summer? The malt that came in second place, Andrew is a great representation of a malt.

Most malts are good with cats. Even though most cats are much bigger than them. Here's Lady and her kitty friend.








Here's a cute video of malt puppies and cats, from the website of a top breeder, I think its still on there: http://richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html

I love the pure white coat on malts, it makes it better to see those bog black eyes. I also love when malts move in full coat:









Hope this help, I don't think you could go wrong with any of these breeds. :wub2:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i love both malteses AND havaneses and considered both when i got paddy. they are both beautiful breeds. i think if i had a family, i possibly would have gone with the havanese, but for my purposes, paddy was perfect.

i think malteses often get a bad rap for being "barky" or "yippy" dogs, but i think it all depends on the dog and how you train them. paddy honestly very very rarely barks. when he was a puppy, he NEVER barked and i was afraid something was wrong with him at first  . of course, i may just be lucky, but i think all dogs will bark to a point, and it's how you train them.

also, i think the "boisterous" also depends on how you are as an owner. you've probably heard that dogs tend to take on the characteristics of the owner, and I think that's true to a point. with my brother in law, he's much more playful/aggressive because htat's how my BIL plays with him. with me, we'll play or he'll chill on the couch with me like a little lovebug haha. so really, it just depends. he gets his hyper moments, but he also loves to just chill as well and cuddle w/ me on the couch while watching tv. 

either way, they're both fantastic breeds. i think we're just a bit more bias towards maltese here


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention maltese puppies price range from $1500-$3000, girls cost more. Sorry, don't know havanese prices. 

Here's a thread about malts and havanese from many years ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11452

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=23862&st=0


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I currently have a male havanese and a female maltese. The havanese is slightly more independent, more clownish and silly. I was choosing between a havanese and maltese when I got my first dog - and chose the havanese. He is the love of my life. :wub: In the end I wound up with a maltese too, I guess I didn't choose between the two after all. I got one of each. :brownbag: My Maltese is my baby girl - I adore her more than words can say :wub: . 

Havanese are larger than maltese and IMO more difficult to groom.

That probably doesn't help much but that's my story.  They are both excellent choices.

I re-read your post - Havanese ARE more laid back - my havanese is better with my cat than my malt although they are both good with him. My havanese is a much better traveler than my malt. 
Consider a female Havanese because they will be a bit smaller than a male.
Leslie


----------



## Lau (Apr 25, 2009)

Just to say thank you to all who have taken the time to reply to my question about maltese v. havanese.

I think I would perhaps be best with a havanese, as the slightly calmer, more independent edge would be a good thing for my city lifestyle. I think they are perhaps that bit easier to train too, which is important as I use public transport (in London, UK) so much.

However, I haven't ruled maltese out completely; as long as I can liaise with a breeder to find a slightly calmer puppy (who has parents with temperaments matching my needs). Plus the fact that they are smaller and more portable is a bonus. I'm trying very hard not to see maltese puppies - as I'll give way and put a deposit down on one there and then...

Thanks again.

Laura


----------

